# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  آیا گوش گیر خوب است؟؟!!! :))))

## Mehran1378

سلام.
عاقا خیلی خلاصه بگم تو محلی ک باش درس بخونم سرو صدا هست 
از چن تا مغازه کنار اتاقم ک با وسایلشون کار مکنن تا اهل بیت!!!
اگه گوش گیر خوبی رو میشناسین یا خودتون تجربه استفاده دارید ازشون بگید!!
درضمن ضرر داره استفاده از اینا؟؟

----------


## Mohammad_ai69

مدتی می خواستم برم دنبالش اما انجام تحقیقاتی و سوال ، چیزی که کارایی خوبی داشته باشه پیدا نکردم و بعدا از پزشک های گوش و حلق شنیدم که با استفاده مداوم ، قدرت شنیداری رو کم میکنه 
پیشنهاد من اینکه توجه نکنید و خودتون رو بیخیالی بزنید اگر به این صداها عادت کنید و بتونین تمرکز کنید توی کنکور مشکلی ندارین چون بعضی از دوستان عادت میکنن به سکوت و توی کنکور که صداهای مختلفی هست دچار مشکل میشن و نمیتونن تمرکز کنن . من الان خودم عادت کردم به سروصدا

----------


## mahdi___sv

همونطور که بقیه دوستان هم گفتن بهتره به سروصدا عادت کنی
من خودم تو سکوت مطلق خوابم میبره :Yahoo (21): 
روبه روی اتاق من خیابونه مث اینکه ماشینا تو اتاق من حرکت میکنن :Yahoo (20): 
ولی باور کن اگه بری تو فاز درس خوندن این صروصداها مزاحمت نمیشه :Yahoo (99): 
رتبه یک تجربی کشور همون قاسمی نژاد میگفت من کنار جرثقیل هم از خودم آزمون گرفتم :Yahoo (13): 
پس از این سروصدا ها واسه بالا بردن تمرکزت استفاده کن :Yahoo (11): 
ولی همه شبیه هم نیستن تو یه هفته امتحان کن اگه دیدی واقعا دیگه نمیتونی تحمل کنی هر کاری دوس داری بکن
موفق باشییییییییییییییی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## SkyWalker313

به سر وصدا عادت کن
یهو دیدی وسط کنکور یه دونه ازین خیار گوجه سبزی فروشا با بلند گو اومد بقل گوشت قشنگ چن دقه از دست میدی تمرکزتم به فاز عظما میره
گوش گیر امتحان کردم من  به درد کنکوری نمی خوره
هم گوشت یه مدت بعد درد می گیره هم به سکوت عادت می کنی

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام.
> عاقا خیلی خلاصه بگم تو محلی ک باش درس بخونم سرو صدا هست 
> از چن تا مغازه کنار اتاقم ک با وسایلشون کار مکنن تا اهل بیت!!!
> اگه گوش گیر خوبی رو میشناسین یا خودتون تجربه استفاده دارید ازشون بگید!!
> درضمن ضرر داره استفاده از اینا؟؟


سلام
من يكي از ديجي كالا گرفتم استفاده كردم(از اينا كه شبيه هندزفري هس شايد اون چوب پنبه اي ها بهتر باشه)
2تا عيب داشت صداي خودتو ميشنوي و شايد اوايل تمركزتو مختل كنه ولي بعدش درست ميشه
يكي ديگه م اينكه:
من بعد يه مدت استفاده گوشم عفونت كرد(البته مطمئن نيستم دليلش اين باشه ولي خب حدس ميزنم!)الآن بهتر شده ولي هنوز سردرد هايي دارم كه اصلا به سر و صدا نمي ارزيد :Yahoo (21): 
ترجيحا اگر استفاده كرديد قبل از هر استفاده خوب با پد الكلي تميزش كنيد
سر دردا غير قابل تحملِ ولي صدا كم آزار تر بود
موقع سر و صدا خودت بلند بلند بخوني هم كمتر اذيت ميشي

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

والا سر و صدا واسه من تو حل مسائل مث کاتالیزور میمونه :Yahoo (76):  ----=====-----نباشه کمیتم لنگه :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (5):  ...:::::..... این گوش گیرا چه اوناییش که شبیه چوب پنبس و حتی چه اوناییش که شبیه هدفونه و کل گوش که چه عرض کنم کُل کَلَتو میپوشونه به درد نمیخوره ....:::::.... :Yahoo (110):   :Yahoo (21):  
سعی نکن عادت کنی !.......چون اصلا کاری نیست به سعی نیاز داشته باشه .بهش فکر نکنی مخت هم صداها رو No cross میده .......:::::....فک کنم فقط زیست نیاز باشه کامل سکوت باشه تا مخت کار کنه .....:::::.....اونم خوندنیاشو ببر کتابخونه بقیشو بزار خونه حرص بخوره :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dean

فقط واسه یکی دوساعت در روز میخوره ..بیشتر استفاده کنی گوش درد میگیری...ولی عایق خیلی خوبیه
البته من شنیدم هدفون های صداگیر هم بد نیستن... اونارو برو تست کن مغازه های ابزار فروشی ببین گوشتو اذیت نمیکنن

----------


## eskalis

این کالا پزشکی ی سری گوش گیر داره حالت سفنجیه ، حالت رول میشه ،نرمی گوش رو میکشی رو به پایین اونو جا میدی گوشت 
صدا رو از 70 دسی بل میرسونه به 15 دسی بل 
صدای عادی حرف زدن توی خونه 45 دسی بل هست ،برای نشنیدن صدای تو خونه خوبه ، سعی که موقعی که توی گوش.ت میذاری حالت زمزمه درس بخونی ،چون وقتی میذاری توی گوش.ت هی میخوای امتحان کنی ببینی صدا میاد یا نه ،بیشتر حالت حاشیه میشه،به همین خاطر میگم یک زمزمه هم موقع درس خوندن بکن ،که تمرکزت بالاتر بره.
مرسی اه

----------


## amin1441

ما که گاهی اوقات برای شنا استفاده می کنیم خوبه برای درس نمیدونم!  :Yahoo (21): 
پ ن: مگه جنگه اونجا؟! انقد سخت گیر نباشید...

----------


## ftm_mlh

چرا همه بد میگن :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (21): ..............من استفاده میکنم خیلی هم عالیه ....من از اونا ک شبیه هندزفری هستن استفاده میکنم الان میخوام برم اون یکی ک شبیه هدفونه رو بخرم ....بخاطر عفونتی ک دوستان گفتن ممکنه پیش بیاد ترجیح میدم هدفونیش رو بگیرم ......من از اتاقم صداهای بیرونو تقریبن نمیشنوم و عالیه.....میتونین از ایمن یاب سفارش بدین سرچ کنین تو گوگل.......همین دیگ

----------


## abolfazlfarjudi

وقتی میگی سروصدا هست خب تو ک نمیتونی بگی ک سروصدا ایجاد نکنید پس بگیر

----------


## abolfazlfarjudi

> من خریدم!
> یه کلام بدرد در قابلمه هم نمیخوره پولتو حروم نکن...
> همونطور که دوست بالایی گفتن بهتره سعی کنی تمرکزتو تو سروصدا بدست بیاری که سرجلسه کنکور مشکل دار نشی!
> حالا اگه خیلی غیرقابل تحمل بود برات بهترین راه اینه که بری کتابخونه اونجا هیچکس جیکشم درنمیاد اگه هم دراومد با یه ضربه رو میز نطقشون کور میشه!


کتابخونه ای ک من میرم همه مشغول حرف میشیم و خیلی بحثا حال میده و درس تعطیل میشه

----------


## LI20

> کتابخونه ای ک من میرم همه مشغول حرف میشیم و خیلی بحثا حال میده و درس تعطیل میشه


پس واسه چی میری? :Yahoo (21): 
رفع اسپم
خب دوست عزیز بگیر بزا گوشت ببین خوبه یا نه دیگه .ادما با هن فرق دارن ممکنه واسه یکی جواب بده. واسه یکی نده 
ولی در کل سعی کن با سر صدای کم یا متوسط کنار بیای

----------


## abolfazlfarjudi

> پس واسه چی میری?
> رفع اسپم
> خب دوست عزیز بگیر بزا گوشت ببین خوبه یا نه دیگه .ادما با هن فرق دارن ممکنه واسه یکی جواب بده. واسه یکی نده 
> ولی در کل سعی کن با سر صدای کم یا متوسط کنار بیای


دو هفته ای میشه ک نمیرم . کلا فُرادا خوندن خیلی بهتره و عوامل حواس پرتی به مراتب کمتر میشه

----------


## LI20

> دو هفته ای میشه ک نمیرم . کلا فُرادا خوندن خیلی بهتره و عوامل حواس پرتی به مراتب کمتر میشه


جایی که من میرم خیلی ساکته .من میرم کنار سن بالا ها می شینم (دهه شصتی ها)اینام که کلا بی اعصابن حرف نمی زنن :Yahoo (4): . موفق باشید

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> چرا همه بد میگن..............من استفاده میکنم خیلی هم عالیه ....من از اونا ک شبیه هندزفری هستن استفاده میکنم الان میخوام برم اون یکی ک شبیه هدفونه رو بخرم ....بخاطر عفونتی ک دوستان گفتن ممکنه پیش میاد ترجیح میدم هدفونیش رو بگیرم ......من از اتاقم صداهای بیرونه تقریبن نمیشنوم و عالیه.....میتونین از ایمن یاب سفارش بدین سرچ کنین تو گوگل.......همین دیگ


نه بابا عفونت چیه؟! :/
من سه ساله دارم استفاده میکنم از اینا البته عوضش میکنم هر چند وقت

----------


## Mehran1378

> پس واسه چی میری?
> رفع اسپم
> خب دوست عزیز بگیر بزا گوشت ببین خوبه یا نه دیگه .ادما با هن فرق دارن ممکنه واسه یکی جواب بده. واسه یکی نده 
> ولی در کل سعی کن با سر صدای کم یا متوسط کنار بیای


بیشتر منظورم این بود دوستان یه مارکی رو ک امتحان کردن قابل اعتماد بوده رو بگن!

----------


## a.ka

> سلام.
> عاقا خیلی خلاصه بگم تو محلی ک باش درس بخونم سرو صدا هست 
> از چن تا مغازه کنار اتاقم ک با وسایلشون کار مکنن تا اهل بیت!!!
> اگه گوش گیر خوبی رو میشناسین یا خودتون تجربه استفاده دارید ازشون بگید!!
> درضمن ضرر داره استفاده از اینا؟؟


*گوش گیر نمیدونم ولی یه چیز اسفنج مانندی هست (داروخونه ها دارن !) میزاری تو گوشت صدا کمتر میاد نه اینکه اصن نیاد!!
درستشم همینه . باید یه مقدار صدا باشه . تو سکوت که نمیشه درس خوند . اصلن بشه درس خوند هم سر جلسه کنکور یه ذره صدا بیاد نمیتونی خودتو کنترل کنی . #سازگاری !*

----------


## abolfazlfarjudi

سن دَ موفق اولاسان . ایشاالله رتبه یک. :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Mehran1378

ممنون از تمامی دوستان ک وقت گذاشتن

----------


## ftm_mlh

> *گوش گیر نمیدونم ولی یه چیز اسفنج مانندی هست (داروخونه ها دارن !) میزاری تو گوشت صدا کمتر میاد نه اینکه اصن نیاد!!
> درستشم همینه . باید یه مقدار صدا باشه . تو سکوت که نمیشه درس خوند . اصلن بشه درس خوند هم سر جلسه کنکور یه ذره صدا بیاد نمیتونی خودتو کنترل کنی . #سازگاری !*


سر جلسه ی کنکورم خو گوش گیر بزنه ........ینی نمیزارن؟

----------


## leonardo0011

سلام. من یدونه گرفتم 13.5 ولی نه ازین فانتزیا بلکه ازینا که تو معدن کار میکنن باهاشون خیلیم راضیم. صدا رو به صفر نمیرسونه ولی صدای تق تق و خرخر و وزوز رو از بین میبره و صدارو از حالت ازار دهنده خارج میکنه.

----------


## a.ka

> سر جلسه ی کنکورم خو گوش گیر بزنه ........ینی نمیزارن؟


*فک کنم بزارن تو کنکور هم ولی خب اومدیم و نزاشتن اونوقت چی؟*

----------

